# Bangers and Sides. "Outside style"



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 18, 2011)

Today we've deiced to cook at the state park we had around our local town.


It was really really fun. Had lot's of people stare at me, LOL. 

That's [probably the cast iron skillet I brought with me for the onions and mushrooms. 

Here we go.

The camp chef grill. 






The onions and the green bell pepper.





Starting to brown up quite nicely. 





Love this shot.





Added the mushrooms.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 18, 2011)

Picture of me checking the brats with the thermo pen.





And the final result.





I cannot wait to do this again, I love out door cooking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yum!  Why were they looking at you funny?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum!  Why were they looking at you funny?


Not really, I am used to it Fiona.

Being a Q'er at comps you get a lot of people coming up too you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 18, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Not really, I am used to it Fiona.
> 
> Being a Q'er at comps you get a lot of people coming up too you.



Well, it looks good!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you Fiona, 

It was a very good dinner.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

This would be a good thread for the grilling forum. Nice action shots.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 19, 2011)

I use my cast iron on the grill like that all the time for the same thing, and for onions and mushrooms when I'm grilling steaks.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the Move, And I hear you Dave. 

I also use it for white sauces, and other touchy type of food that doesn't like heat spots.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 19, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Thanks for the Move, And I hear you Dave.
> 
> I also use it for white sauces, and other touchy type of food that doesn't like heat spots.



You're welcome.  Thanks for the heads up, Pac.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> You're welcome. Thanks for the heads up, Pac.


 
lol, we just need more threads down there... err, here I mean! 
And this is a fine example of outdoor grilling and not even using your own grill!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 19, 2011)

Outdoor Chef,
That looks so good.  I certainly wouldn't be staring at you....I would be first in line with my plate!

I am not what you would consider an "outdoor cook".  However, when DH's family get together once a year in the Okanagan (a nice meeting point between the BC and Alberta families), we usually take up a good chunk of the campsite and take turns making meals.

DH and I ALWAYS do breakfast.  We have our single butane burner, the charcoal grill provided (like ODC is using) and another small propane grill. 

We make pancakes, sausages, eggs, bacon, hash browns, you name it!  Oh, and my famous "cowboy coffee" that gets a lot of looks from the other campers.  You boil some water in a pot with the coffee grounds right in it and throw in some eggshell halves.  The egg shells help hold back the coffee grounds when you pour the really great tasting coffee into everyone's cup (much like the egg whites do when making broth nice and clear).

The neighbours wake up to the smells and then look a little strange how all this food come out of this small outdoor kitchen.  We can feed anywhere from 8 to 20!

Forgot to add - I even made hollandaise in a pot on the grill once!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

I always wondered what egg shells did in coffee made that way. I didn't realize they were simply a filtering device.
Whelp, I've had my tivia for the day ;^)


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 19, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Outdoor Chef,
> That looks so good.  I certainly wouldn't be staring at you....I would be first in line with my plate!
> 
> I am not what you would consider an "outdoor cook".  However, when DH's family get together once a year in the Okanagan (a nice meeting point between the BC and Alberta families), we usually take up a good chunk of the campsite and take turns making meals.
> ...





pacanis said:


> I always wondered what egg shells did in coffee made that way. I didn't realize they were simply a filtering device.
> Whelp, I've had my tivia for the day ;^)


Pacanis,

Just try it man. 

LPBeier, WOW never thought of that. 

I might have to party crash your place with a plate in hand and a fork


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 19, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Pacanis,
> 
> Just try it man.
> 
> ...



Don't forget your coffee cup


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I always wondered what egg shells did in coffee made that way. I didn't realize they were simply a filtering device.
> Whelp, I've had my tivia for the day ;^)



It was my brother in law who first suggested it.  He is a country/folk singer and heard about it in his travels.  When he told me it instantly made sense because of what we learned in school about making clear broth (a process I rarely repeat).

The one tip, don't rinse the shells before you use them.  It is the slight residue of egg white that you want.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol! The thermopen is a bit funny, food looks yum! Nice to see a proper braai (charcoal grill I think you call it?) Really cold in Botswana today but we still had a good old South African braai. Love being outside! We made boerewors, crispy chicken wings, lamb chops and grilled sweetcorn


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I am not what you would consider an "outdoor cook".  However, when DH's family get together once a year in the Okanagan (a nice meeting point between the BC and Alberta families), we usually take up a good chunk of the campsite and take turns making meals.



Gosh, almost close enough for the Montanans to crash the party...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 19, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> I cannot wait to do this again, I love out door cooking.


You can say that again!  I enjoy using park grills.....it's a nice change.  

Speaking of park grills, I used to mountain bike with my camping gear up to a local well kept trail camp nestled high up in the foothills (no public vehicle access, only by foot or bike) where they had several wood-burning stoves.  Cooking was done on the stovetop.  It was a blast using these stoves.
Free firewood was also provided next to the old fire lookout at the end of the campground.  The ironic thing is that this campground was completely destroyed by a huge SoCal forest fire recently and has never reopened for public use.  
I miss this place as it was always so quiet and peaceful with just a small handful of backpackers camping and, oh,  it was free.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gosh, almost close enough for the Montanans to crash the party...


I will send you the date of this year's trip!  There are so many of us, and they know I have American relatives, I will just say you are my Montana cousins!  You will fit right it! 

Oh, and you can bring your bi...

...on second thought nah!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I will send you the date of this year's trip!  There are so many of us, and they know I have American relatives, I will just say you are my Montana cousins!  You will fit right it!
> 
> Oh, and you can bring your bi...
> 
> ...on second thought nah!



I haven't fallen off in over two weeks...


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I haven't fallen off in over two weeks...





(but don't think for a minute we will stop bugging you about it!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> (but don't think for a minute we will stop bugging you about it!)



I know you won't, you are such kind and caring friends


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 19, 2011)

Back to ODC's original topic.  I was just at Costco and found a camp stove that has an oven attached!  

Now, I am a baker and of course can't live without my large capacity confection oven, but come on now - if you camp, well you camp!  I may not be a die-hard like most of you guy's, but don't worry, I won't be buying one.

Besides, not big enough for a wedding cake....just in case a couple of bears want to elope or something.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

Not big enough for a wedding cake?
Not even in tiers?

You never know when it might come in handy


----------



## buckytom (Jun 20, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Lol! The thermopen is a bit funny, food looks yum! Nice to see a proper braai (charcoal grill I think you call it?) Really cold in Botswana today but we still had a good old South African braai. Love being outside! We made boerewors, crispy chicken wings, lamb chops and grilled sweetcorn



snip, what are boerewors?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 20, 2011)

I think they are a type of African sausage, but Snip may prove me wrong!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 20, 2011)

i wonder about it's name, sounding so much like the boer wars of a century or so ago, and the older farmer's wars.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, I'm good! 
Boerewors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i wonder about it's name, sounding so much like the boer wars of a century or so ago, and the older farmer's wars.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking of.


----------



## Mama (Jun 20, 2011)

Y'all are a lot more "adventurous" than I am.  I would never be able to put my food right on on of those grill grates.  I just wouldn't be able to get past the thought of what happens to those grills when no one is looking   I'm sure the heat would kill most anything but just the thoughts.....


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 20, 2011)

Mama said:


> Y'all are a lot more "adventurous" than I am.  I would never be able to put my food right on on of those grill grates.  I just wouldn't be able to get past the thought of what happens to those grills when no one is looking   I'm sure the heat would kill most anything but just the thoughts.....



Yes, I used to agree with you, Mama.  Then I went to school and apprenticed where I learned what can go on in a fine dining kitchen and suddenly nothing about cooking anywhere was scary!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

Mama said:


> Y'all are a lot more "adventurous" than I am.  I would never be able to put my food right on on of those grill grates.  I just wouldn't be able to get past the thought of what happens to those grills when no one is looking   I'm sure the heat would kill most anything but just the thoughts.....





LPBeier said:


> Yes, I used to agree with you, Mama.  Then I went to school and apprenticed where I learned what can go on in a fine dining kitchen and suddenly nothing about cooking anywhere was scary!


Thansk for the concerns ladies. 

I had one side of the bangers around 650.f And the side around oil boiling temp about 450.f 

I do care about the people I feed and my family. I could care less about my self.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, ODC, I wasn't (and I don't think Mama was) concerned that you weren't taking care of your food temps.  It is more what an outdoor park grill gets all over it between outings.  But, as Mama eluded to, the heat does cook it all off - I always take a grill brush to it after the coals get hot enough - that scrubs and burns it away!

I really embrace what you do.  As I said, I love doing our fancy breakfasts and trying to "raise the bar" each year!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, ODC, I wasn't (and I don't think Mama was) concerned that you weren't taking care of your food temps.  It is more what an outdoor park grill gets all over it between outings.  But, as Mama eluded to, the heat does cook it all off - I always take a grill brush to it after the coals get hot enough - that scrubs and burns it away!
> 
> I really embrace what you do.  As I said, I love doing our fancy breakfasts and trying to "raise the bar" each year!


Thank you LPBeier.

I literately took my grill brush over the greats for 5-8 minutes just to make sure It was some what safe for grilling.


----------



## Mama (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry if I came across as though I thought you didn't care about your family Outdoor Chef.  I'm sure the heat cooks everything off...it's just me, my imagination and my OCD .


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

Mama said:


> I'm sorry if I came across as though I thought you didn't care about your family Outdoor Chef. I'm sure the heat cooks everything off...it's just me, my imagination and my OCD .


 
Well then far be it from me to put thoughts in your head about families of mice scurring across your grill grates at 3:30 in the morning, eating those morsels that fell from that night's dinner 



You fire it up, you burn it off... it's all good


----------



## Mama (Jun 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> *Well then far be it from me to put thoughts in your head about families of mice scurring across your grill grates at 3:30 in the morning, eating those morsels that fell from that night's dinne*r
> 
> 
> 
> You fire it up, you burn it off... it's all good



Thanks A LOT ....anybody in the market for a slightly used gas grill?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

Mama said:


> Thanks A LOT ....anybody in the market for a slightly used gas grill?


Oh now you want to sell it Momma,

After I've purchased my Char broil duo


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mama just parked her outdoor grill in the parlor for the night...


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 20, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Oh now you want to sell it Momma,
> 
> After I've purchased my Char broil duo



OutDoor Chef, if you DO get that duo, please let us know what you think.  I have been trying to talk DH into getting one.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> OutDoor Chef, if you DO get that duo, please let us know what you think.  I have been trying to talk DH into getting one.


LP,

I will and fyi "I got the grill all ready, I just have to pay the rest off on Friday"

And I'll let you know ok?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mama just parked her outdoor grill in the parlor for the night...


 
LOL 
It will be sitting there like a biker's Harley


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jun 21, 2011)

That looks really good. Any special recipe for the macaroni salad you had there?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 21, 2011)

DeepFryerDan,

That's not a recipe. You can pick the salad up at any food store. We've cheated with the salads.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 21, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> DeepFryerDan,
> 
> That's not a recipe. You can pick the salad up at any food store. We've cheated with the salads.


 I thought there would be a wonderful commentary on how you boiled the water on the grill, used a little alder to get some smoke into the noodles, roasted red peppers and onions....etc.  I'm disappointed.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 21, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I thought there would be a wonderful commentary on how you boiled the water on the grill, used a little alder to get some smoke into the noodles, roasted red peppers and onions....etc.  I'm disappointed.


LP I didn't know how that grill worked, where the hot spots were...

Unlike my grill / smoker at home I could do that. I will steal your idea Miss.


By the way what a great idea. But I use Apricot, Pecan, Apple wood smoke mix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> LP I didn't know how that grill worked, where the hot spots were...
> 
> Unlike my grill / smoker at home I could do that. I will steal your idea Miss.
> 
> ...



You need to rib LP about not churning her own butter for her cakes...


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need to rib LP about not churning her own butter for her cakes...


Well, I am waiting until we buy the acreage with the barn to house the cow so I can go milk her at four in the morning so I can allow for the cream to rise to the top and have enough to churn the butter.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 22, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> LP I didn't know how that grill worked, where the hot spots were...
> 
> Unlike my grill / smoker at home I could do that. I will steal your idea Miss.
> 
> ...



Steal away my friend!   Oh and I actually know very little about which woods to use and alder just popped in my head .  Your mix sounds much better!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 22, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Steal away my friend!   Oh and I actually know very little about which woods to use and alder just popped in my head .  Your mix sounds much better!


If you need help with the wood Let me me know LP. 

I've been taught by the best in the business.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmmm, perhaps I need to kidnap LP and ODC for my next camping trip. I promise to blame it on the aliens so you guys have a good story to take home. 

Growing up my dad always brought stuff to make wicked breakfasts and dinners when we went out camping. For some reason pancakes and bacon just taste better when you're out in the woods. The hubby and I brought steaks out with us the last time we went and just stuck them on sticks over the fire. Worked out really well. I don't know how many grill parties I've been to at parks where we used exclusively the park grills to make everything. Chicken, brats, burgers, hotdogs. We usually brought the salads already made though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Well, I am waiting until we buy the acreage with the barn to house the cow so I can go milk her at four in the morning so I can allow for the cream to rise to the top and have enough to churn the butter.



Excuses, excuses...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Hmmmm, perhaps I need to kidnap LP and ODC for my next camping trip. I promise to blame it on the aliens so you guys have a good story to take home.
> 
> Growing up my dad always brought stuff to make wicked breakfasts and dinners when we went out camping. For some reason pancakes and bacon just taste better when you're out in the woods. The hubby and I brought steaks out with us the last time we went and just stuck them on sticks over the fire. Worked out really well. I don't know how many grill parties I've been to at parks where we used exclusively the park grills to make everything. Chicken, brats, burgers, hotdogs. We usually brought the salads already made though.



We always had full blown meals when camping, too...and when the "town" food ran out, we had to catch and gather everything we ate.  Dad usually had us out for 2 weeks at a time.


----------

